# Bathroom Scales



## zuludog (Jan 4, 2014)

If you're trying to monitor your weight I can recommend some bathroom scales. 
They're Boots own brand, battery operated, digital, and covered in white plastic. You can switch between Metric and Imperial units.
I've had mine for about 3 years, with no problems, though recently I fitted a new battery.
They are more accurate and easy to read than the spring operated dial ones. Place them on a hard floor or a piece of board, not on a carpet.
They tend to be tucked away on the bottom corner of a shelf, so ask if you can't find them.

Cost is ?16.49, and you get points on your loyalty card, which Boots calls the Advantage card.
Over 60s get a 10% discount on Boots own brand products, but they don't publicise it much, so you have to ask. Sometimes even their own staff don't know about it.


----------

